# Création d'une interface pour un programme en C++. Mixer Cocoa et C++?



## Farfouille (11 Avril 2003)

Bonjour,

Je développe un peu en C++, et depuis que j'ai mon 12", j'étudie Cocoa.
J'aimerai créer un interface graphique pour certains de mes anciens programmes faits en C++.
Suis-je obligé de tout recoder en Objective-C?
J'ai essayé de créer un fichier fonction.cpp dans mon projet, puis je l'ai incluse dans main.m ou controller.m mais il affiche erreur pour #include &lt;iostream.h&gt;, et de toute facon, même une addition n'a pas marché.

Question: comment faire, et à moindres frais.
L'idée étant que je puisse développer en C++, et utiliser Objective-C seulement dans le controller pour communiquer avec l'interface.

Merci bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






PS: j'ai effectué une recherche et je n'ai pas trouvé de thread qui aborde ce sujet. Si vous en trouvez, n'hésitez pas à me communiquer le lien


----------



## Manu (12 Avril 2003)

Va ici il y a un exemple :

http://developer.apple.com/samplecode/Sample_Code/Cocoa/Cocoa_With_Carbon_or_CPP.htm


----------



## Farfouille (12 Avril 2003)

Merci pour le lien, mais j'essaie depuis tout à l'heure de télécharger l'example: impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Est-ce que tu peux me l'envoyer par mail si tu l'as téléchargé?
Je t'envoie mon adresse email en MP.


----------

